# Corel Draw in PDF



## noise (1. Dezember 2003)

*Corel Draw -> PDF*

Hi Leute!
Ich hoffe ich habe das richtige Forum erwischt, falls nicht, bitte verschieben.
Folgende Problemstellung:

Ich hab eine Corel Draw 11 Datei.
In der Datei habe ich eine Execl Tabelle eingebunden.
Jetzt möchte ich diese Corel Datei als PDF speichern.
Alles noch kein Problem.. nur wenn ich mir jetzt die PDF Datei ansehe merke ich, dass der Text der Excel Tabelle nur als Umrandung dargestellt wird. Also es ist nur der Rand des Textes zu sehen und keine Füllung. Das erschwert natürlich das lesen und sieht auch nicht wirklich toll aus.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo da das Problem liegt ?
Kann es was mit der verwendeten Schriftart zu tun haben? (In Corel wird es aber normal angezeigt).

Lg Martin


----------



## marwin (6. Dezember 2003)

*Eingebettete Objekte*

Es wird wohl am OLE-Mechanismus liegen. Die OLE-Verbindungen in Windows sind für's Büro gemacht. Andere Programme haben da Schwierigkeiten, die nicht sofort ersichtlich sind.

Vorschlag zur Lösung: Den gewünschten Ausschnitt im Excel markieren, als PDF ausgeben und dies dann im Corel an gewünschter Stelle positionieren. Damit zwingt man schon Excel etwas Brauchbares definiert auszugeben. Es ist zwar nicht der bequemste Weg, aber dafür hat man einen fixen Datensatz.

marwin


----------

